# Unsuccessful Procedure?



## MSimmons89 (Jan 18, 2012)

In billing for a cervical epidural (62310); our MD could not get to the epidural space.  Is there a way I can still bill for the attempt even though it was not successful?  Note: This is being billed to a patients medpay for an auto accident.  Any help would be VERY appreciated!


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 18, 2012)

did the needle puncture the skin?  I would think you could bill it with a 53 modifier.


----------



## Jennercoder (Jan 18, 2012)

*-53 modifier*

I agree. If not even minimally successful in getting into epidural space, -53 makes sense


----------



## MSimmons89 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks!*

It did puncture the skin but we could not get to the space.  I am not familiar with the -53 modifier for an epidural because this is the first time we have not been successful.   I will definitely use that though, thank you so much for your help!!!


----------

